

Chrome skipping "http://". More minimalism? - nrbafna

Recent update to latest dev in Google Chrome seems to have brought a change in url display.
While browsers display URL's as "http://news.ycombinator.com/",
this builde of Chrome currently does it as "news.ycombinator.com".<p>The same happened in the Google I/O Chrome Web Store preview. The url was of the store was not prefixed by "http://".
Other protocols, https/ftp, are explicitly listed, though.<p>Is it another step towards minimalistic approach, as most url's have "http://"  in them, so why not skip displaying it?
Or does it have some technological relevance?
======
buster
That's been for a while now, atleast on the versions i have. I don't really
like it, but well.. Especially since, when you copy the url, the <http://> is
added again. It's kind of inconsistent.

------
imurray
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1263512>

